# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  شما تست ها رو چطور علامتگذاری میکنید

## Mr Sky

همون طور که میدونید این موضوع برای دوران جمع بندی و جمع بندی دو روز قبل از ازمون های ازمایشی خیلی مهمه. ولی خیلیا این کار رو درست انجام نمیدن یا زمان خیلی زیادی طول میکشه که نحوه درست این کار رو بفهمن.حالا شما روش خودتون رو در این رابطه بیان کنید تا به یه جمع بندی درست برسیم.
.
.
.
من برای این کار از سه خودکار قرمز و ابی و سبز استفاده میکنم.تست های که بنظرم نکته اموزشی خوبی دارن رو"البته نه اینکه تو پاسخنامه نکته دارباشه"با خودکار قرمز زیرشون خط میکشم.تست هایی که نمینونم حل کنم یا به زحمت و با صرف وقت زیاد حل میکنم با خودکار ابی زیرشون خط میکشم.بقیه تست ها رو هم با خط سبز زیرشون خط میکشم و از بین این تست های سبز چند تا رو پر رنگ میکنم برای هر گونه مروری.
......و برای دوران جمع بندی و مرور از تست های قرمز و ابی و گاها از سبز های پر رنگ استفاده میکنم.
.
.ازتون خواهش میکنم شما هم روشتون رو بگید تا اگه روش کسی تو این کار غلطه اصلاحش کنه. :Yahoo (4):  :Y (592):

----------


## pouria98

دوست عزیزم ممکنه خیلی ها با این حرفم موافق نباشن اما به نظر من یه کتاب جمعبندی بگیر و خودتو از شر خلاصه نویسی راحت کن!
کتاب خوب هم واسه اینکار خداروشکر کم نداریم از سیب مهروماه بگیر تا خط ویژه،  از کتابای جیبی بگیر تا قطع رحلی
به نظرم خلاصه نویسی کلا کار وقت گیریه الا در مواردی خاص که احساس میکنی باید خودت دست به قلم بشی تا مطلب برات جا بیوفته

----------


## Mr Sky

> دوست عزیزم ممکنه خیلی ها با این حرفم موافق نباشن اما به نظر من یه کتاب جمعبندی بگیر و خودتو از شر خلاصه نویسی راحت کن!
> کتاب خوب هم واسه اینکار خداروشکر کم نداریم از سیب مهروماه بگیر تا خط ویژه،  از کتابای جیبی بگیر تا قطع رحلی
> به نظرم خلاصه نویسی کلا کار وقت گیریه الا در مواردی خاص که احساس میکنی باید خودت دست به قلم بشی تا مطلب برات جا بیوفته


کی حرف از خلاصه نویسی زد !!!!!!!

----------


## Mr.Dr

کلاً تو تست ها هیچ علامتی نمیزنم وقتی دارم حل میکنم!
اگه یه تست رو نتونسته باشم حلش کنم یا سوال خوب و سختی باشه کنارش با ماژیک فسفری یه علامت میزنم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## wonder

من دور تستایی که اشکال دارم دایره 
 واونایی که به نظرم جالبن مربع میکشم 
یه سری استم هستن که به نظرم نیازمند نکته ای خاصن کنارشون ستاره میذارم 
اول هرفصلم تی برگ میچسبونم وعملکردم تواون مبحث سطح تستای کتاب و...رومینویسم 
برامن که جواب داده

----------


## biology115

دوست عزیز من با ماژیک علامت زن استفاده میکنم
اونم نارنجی واسه تستایی که غلط زدم

----------


## parastoo17

من سوالایی ککه مهم بودن با بنفش غلط هامو با قرمز هایلایت میکزدم...
سوتی دفعه قبلمو تو پاسخناممه مینوشتم...
واسه من جواب داد

----------


## Alireza.arvin

سوالایی که واسم نکته داره و یا می دونم موقع مرور میتونه خیلی چیزا رو با هم یادم بیاره یه علامت پیکان کنارشون می زنم . ( <--- )
سوالاتی رو که غلط زدم ولی ناشی از بی دقتی بودن و می تونستم حلشون کنم علامت ضربدر می زنم کنارشون ( * )
سوالاتی رو که غلط می زنم ولی اصلا اون مطلبشو نمی دونستم و تا حالا موضوعشم نمی دونستم علامت دایره می زنم کنارشون .

----------


## 19behnma91

نشر جوکار یه روش خوب داره
کنار هر تستش سه تا مربع خالی گذاشته
دقیقا کاری مثه تیک 8 گاج
هر بار که تست رو درست حل کنی تیک میزنی

----------


## alifh

منی (مهم نیست برای تست های ساده)
ا  اا  ااا   *  *ا  *اا  *ااا  **  *** سختی سوالا
ح سوالای حفظی
خ سوالایی که درسنامه های خوندنی دارن
^ا  سوالایی که ترکیبیه با مبحثای فصل های بعد کتاب
ا> سوالایی که ترکیبی با مبحثای سالای بعد
دیگه یادم نماد

----------


## Mr Sky

up

----------


## Black

من هر تستى که به نظرم دوباره بايد حلش کنم رو کنارش تيک ميزنم حالا هر چي اهميت تست بيشتر باشه تيک بيشترى هم ميخوره

----------


## Nima1220

من این کار رو میکنم نمیدونم درسته یا ن

کنار تستی که بلدم و میدونم با مطالبی که یاد گرفتم بعدا هم بیام سراغ این تست حلش میکنم کنارش یه دایره توخالی میزارم

کنار تستی که حل کردمش ولی نکته ای توش هست و یا احساس می کنم بعدا شاید نتونم حلش کنم کنارش یه دایره که توش یه ضربدر هست میزارم

کنار تستی که واقعا سخته و نمیتونم حلش کنم ، شماره سوال رو هایلایت میگیرم یا کنارش ضربدر میزارم

* البته اگه کسی به مطالبی که خونده مسلط نباشه این کار اعتماد ب نفسش رو میاره پایین ، چون یبار میبینی همه سوالات یه صفحه کنارش ضربدر هست

----------


## Milad98

up

----------


## Swallow

> همون طور که میدونید این موضوع برای دوران جمع بندی و جمع بندی دو روز قبل از ازمون های ازمایشی خیلی مهمه. ولی خیلیا این کار رو درست انجام نمیدن یا زمان خیلی زیادی طول میکشه که نحوه درست این کار رو بفهمن.حالا شما روش خودتون رو در این رابطه بیان کنید تا به یه جمع بندی درست برسیم.
> .
> .
> .
> من برای این کار از سه خودکار قرمز و ابی و سبز استفاده میکنم.تست های که بنظرم نکته اموزشی خوبی دارن رو"البته نه اینکه تو پاسخنامه نکته دارباشه"با خودکار قرمز زیرشون خط میکشم.تست هایی که نمینونم حل کنم یا به زحمت و با صرف وقت زیاد حل میکنم با خودکار ابی زیرشون خط میکشم.بقیه تست ها رو هم با خط سبز زیرشون خط میکشم و از بین این تست های سبز چند تا رو پر رنگ میکنم برای هر گونه مروری.
> ......و برای دوران جمع بندی و مرور از تست های قرمز و ابی و گاها از سبز های پر رنگ استفاده میکنم.
> .
> .ازتون خواهش میکنم شما هم روشتون رو بگید تا اگه روش کسی تو این کار غلطه اصلاحش کنه.


*
سلام ...منم دقیقا همین کارو میکردم ولی دیدم دگ هی مداد عوض کنی و اینا اصلا رنگی رنگی میشد یاد این نگاشی های بچه های ابتدایی میفتادم البته زیرش فقط خط می کشیدم منم ....
ولی خوشم نیومد بعدش اومد رتبه بندی کردم مثل a  b  c  
اونی ک اسونه ولی نکته داشته = a 
اونی ک متوسط بود = B
اونی ک دگ خیلی سخت بود میذاشتمش = C
با همون مداد مشکی کنار شماره ی سوال همه رو مینوشتم ..این بهتر بود ب نظرم 
*

----------


## last shot

من با خودکار و ماژیک مخالفم.از مداد استفاده میکنم تا اگر بعدا تست سخت برام آسون شد بتونم رتبشو تغییر بدم.

----------


## Milad98

> من با خودکار و ماژیک مخالفم.از مداد استفاده میکنم تا اگر بعدا تست سخت برام آسون شد بتونم رتبشو تغییر بدم.


خیلی جالب بود

----------


## sara75

کار خوبی میکنی ، بعدا تو زدن تست ها خیلی کمکت میکنه

----------


## Forgotten

از نظر من تست ها چهار دسته هستن ( به جز زیست )
دسته اول : تست هایی که با خوندن درسنامه راحت حلشون میکنم که هیچ علامتی نمیخوره 
دسته دوم : تست هایی که با خوندن درسنامه حل میکنم اما خودم احساس میکنم نکته مهمی داره که در اون لحظه فهمیدم و ممکنه بعدا یادم بره --> این دسته رو با مداد دور شمارشون دایره میکشم 
دسته سوم : تست هایی هستن که نتونستم حل کنم و با دیدن پاسخنامه روششون رو یادگرفتم که کنار شمارشون یک تیک میزنم 
دسته چهارم : تست هایی که نتونستم حل کنم و با خوندن پاسخنامه هم نفهمبدم چطوریه کنارشون ضربدر میزنم 

مشخصه که تیک دار ها در اولویت هستن برای مرور و بعد دایره دار ها و علامت نخورده ها هم هیچ وقت مرور نمیشن 

برای زیستم یا تست نکته داره یا نداره اگه داشته باشه و به نظرم جالب باشه مینویسم نداشته باشه هم که هیچی کلا یک بار بیشتر هر تست زیست رو نمیزنم

----------


## Milad98

*من احتمالا این روشُ در پیش بگیرم
تستایی که نکته اموزشی خوبی دارن,ایده خلاقانه و جالبی دارن تیک سبز
تستایی که اشتباه زدم ولی از رو بی دقتی و عجله و خوب نخوندن سوال یه خط ابی
تستایی که بلد نبودم حالا یازدم اشتباه بوده یا نزدمش ضربدر قرمز

بخاطر این از رنگهای مختلف استفاده میکنم که بعدا سریعتر تشخیصشون بدم ,پیداشون کنم

اگه به نظر دوستان مشکلی داره بگن.*

----------


## Forgotten

> *من احتمالا این روشُ در پیش بگیرم
> تستایی که نکته اموزشی خوبی دارن,ایده خلاقانه و جالبی دارن تیک سبز
> تستایی که اشتباه زدم ولی از رو بی دقتی و عجله و خوب نخوندن سوال یه خط ابی
> تستایی که بلد نبودم حالا یازدم اشتباه بوده یا نزدمش ضربدر قرمز
> 
> بخاطر این از رنگهای مختلف استفاده میکنم که بعدا سریعتر تشخیصشون بدم ,پیداشون کنم
> 
> اگه به نظر دوستان مشکلی داره بگن.*


با خودکار تیک میزنید ؟ ایده جالبی نیست چون در هر بار مرور شما یک سری تست هارو باید مارکشون رو بردارید

----------


## Milad98

> با خودکار تیک میزنید ؟ ایده جالبی نیست چون در هر بار مرور شما یک سری تست هارو باید مارکشون رو بردارید


من فقط بخاطر اینکه سریع پیداشون کنم گفتم خودکار
اما حرف شما هم درسته
حالا بامداد علامت ها ی قبلی,چطوره؟

مشکل دیگه ای؟

----------


## last shot

> من فقط بخاطر اینکه سریع پیداشون کنم گفتم خودکار
> اما حرف شما هم درسته
> حالا بامداد علامت ها ی قبلی,چطوره؟
> 
> مشکل دیگه ای؟


میتونید از مداد رنگی استفاده کنید.

----------


## Forgotten

> من فقط بخاطر اینکه سریع پیداشون کنم گفتم خودکار
> اما حرف شما هم درسته
> حالا بامداد علامت ها ی قبلی,چطوره؟
> 
> مشکل دیگه ای؟


والا دسته دوم و سومت زیاد فرقی با هم ندارن بالاخره اشتباه زدی و مجدد باید بزنی استفاده از علامت های زیاد بعدا ممکنه باعث سردرگمی بشه 
ولی در کل شخصیه و هر جور راحتی مارک دار کن

----------


## Forgotten

> میتونید از مداد رنگی استفاده کنید.


پاک کردن مداد رنگی که سخت تره !! اثراتش هم میمونه
در ضمن فکر نکنم پسری پیدا کنید که در دوره دبیرستان مداد رنگی داشته باشه .

 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## last shot

> پاک کردن مداد رنگی که سخت تره !! اثراتش هم میمونه


یعنی از خودکار سخت تره؟

----------


## Ali.N

> همون طور که میدونید این موضوع برای دوران جمع بندی و جمع بندی دو روز قبل از ازمون های ازمایشی خیلی مهمه. ولی خیلیا این کار رو درست انجام نمیدن یا زمان خیلی زیادی طول میکشه که نحوه درست این کار رو بفهمن.حالا شما روش خودتون رو در این رابطه بیان کنید تا به یه جمع بندی درست برسیم.
> .
> .
> .
> من برای این کار از سه خودکار قرمز و ابی و سبز استفاده میکنم.تست های که بنظرم نکته اموزشی خوبی دارن رو"البته نه اینکه تو پاسخنامه نکته دارباشه"با خودکار قرمز زیرشون خط میکشم.تست هایی که نمینونم حل کنم یا به زحمت و با صرف وقت زیاد حل میکنم با خودکار ابی زیرشون خط میکشم.بقیه تست ها رو هم با خط سبز زیرشون خط میکشم و از بین این تست های سبز چند تا رو پر رنگ میکنم برای هر گونه مروری.
> ......و برای دوران جمع بندی و مرور از تست های قرمز و ابی و گاها از سبز های پر رنگ استفاده میکنم.
> .
> .ازتون خواهش میکنم شما هم روشتون رو بگید تا اگه روش کسی تو این کار غلطه اصلاحش کنه.


سلام
اینا چیز های سلیقه ای هستش!
من با ستاره مربع و این چیزا علامت میذاشتم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Dr

تستای بی نکته فقط تیک.


تستایی ک سر بی دقتی غلط زدم آبی.


تستای مهم: نارنجی.


تستای غلط زده شده: قرمز.

نقاشی ارسالی 
از نگین 6 ساله :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Forgotten

> یعنی از خودکار سخت تره؟


نه ولی یکم به کارای دبیرستانی نمیخوره فردا میخوایم کتابو ببریم مدرسه پیش دوست و رفیق و معلم ، پسرا دنبال سوژه ان  :Yahoo (23): 
در ضمن فکر نکنم پسری پیدا کنید که در دوره دبیرستان مداد رنگی داشته باشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

من اول کتاب چند نماد مثلا شکل مربع دکمه تلفن(اونی که کناره صفره) میذاشتم،مربع خط- یعنی سوالات با ارزش برای مرور و جمع بندی یعنی سوالایی که به نحوی بیشتر مفاهیم رو برام مرور کنهیا ستاره که سوالای بسیار دشوار هستن و برای مرحله بعد کاربرد داره و من نتونسته بودم اونا رو حل بکنم هر هفته اونا رو میزدم تا بفهمم

----------


## last shot

> نه ولی یکم به کارای دبیرستانی نمیخوره فردا میخوایم کتابو ببریم مدرسه پیش دوست و رفیق و معلم ، پسرا دنبال سوژه ان 
> در ضمن فکر نکنم پسری پیدا کنید که در دوره دبیرستان مداد رنگی داشته باشه



 :Yahoo (77): نمیدونستم داشتن مداد رنگی به جنسیت ربط پیدا میکنه!

----------


## Röntgen

سلام دوستان من اصلا خوشم نمیاد کتابم کثیف و خط خطی باشه به نظرتون من چیکار کنم؟!

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk

----------


## Mostafa7

> نه ولی یکم به کارای دبیرستانی نمیخوره فردا میخوایم کتابو ببریم مدرسه پیش دوست و رفیق و معلم ، پسرا دنبال سوژه ان 
> در ضمن فکر نکنم پسری پیدا کنید که در دوره دبیرستان مداد رنگی داشته باشه


ما یکی از بچه های مدرسه مون همه کارهاشو با مداد رنگی میکرد رتبش 3 رقمی شد  :Yahoo (4):  البته باید 2 رقمی میشد . 
همینجوری گفتم منظور خاصی نداشتم !

----------

